# Is cycle day 1 today??!? Bit late to ask I know!!!!!!



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Ok this is very typical of disorganised me but i need some help and cant ring the clinic as theyre closed as todays a bank holiday. this is my first DIUI cycle and ive been spotting for last couple of days.  My chart predicts cycle day 1 is today and i honestly think it will be. firstly am i right in saying cycle day 1 is bright red blood flow? sorry this will be too much info but at the moment the spotting is heavier, dark in colour and quite gloopy looking! Sorry i did warn you!!! Secondly if this doesnt start till say 9pm/10pm tonight is this still day 1 or would day 1 be tomorrow??  i have to start clomid on day 2 hence needing to know!  like i said typical me leaving this question to the last minuute.  any help would be so appreciated.

thank you! xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

cupcake - How you doing? I was always told when it was in flow not spotting they never mentioned colour! I always get full AF in the evening but have pain during the day before it happens and never know whether to class that as day 1 or wait for the next day so same pickle! I put that down to day 1 but i could be wrong.  I'm not sure it will make that much difference. If you're in full flow then i would say that is day 1. Good luck whatever you decide and hope more people can help you. Wishing you well on this cycle.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Cupcake,

I think the general rule of thumb is that if you have full flow before 4pm, it is considered day 1, if full flow is after 4pm, it is considered that the next day is day one.

I have also seen ladies who's clinics use 6pm as a measure.

Hope this helps,

Dee


----------

